# SCHWINN 1940 MOTORBIKE PACKARD Bicycle



## oskisan (Sep 18, 2017)

This is an interesting bike at a cost of $4150 including shipping... Whenever I look at bikes for sale I usually ask myself "what is incorrect on this bike". I believe in this case I find myself asking "What is correct on this bike". I'm not that seasoned on these Schwinn's (and a lot of this may indeed be correct for a 1940 vintage), but this appears to me to be one that could prove very costly to the next owner...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-194...12e3e3ebf:g:oegAAOSwErFZvblo&autorefresh=true


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 18, 2017)

Your gonna spend a fortune. Total hodgepodge of parts. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oskisan (Sep 18, 2017)

I sold this tank several years ago as it was a temporary fill in until I could find the correct hanging tank. This is incorrect, (and I advertised it as so) but at least it is  not embossed..


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2017)

I think the seller is a member here. The seller probably should have asked some questions before posting this one...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 18, 2017)

This seller has been listing many bikes lately, many have sold, many have been relisted. I asked various questions via eBay on two bikes, ultimately not getting any useful information, so I gave up. Bummer!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 18, 2017)

That sucks!


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 18, 2017)

This bike makes me feel a lot better about the one I just purchased!


----------



## oskisan (Sep 18, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> This bike makes me feel a lot better about the one I just purchased!





 Were you the one who ended up with the Double Diamond motorbike sold on CABE earlier? Man, what a score that was... I was sleeping at the wheel again!


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 18, 2017)

No, I wasn't. But ironically enough I saw that bike in person the same day it sold.


----------



## fattyre (Sep 19, 2017)

Those are some pretty bad descriptions of those bikes regardless of there correctness or originality.  "Believed to be"?    Seems to marketing those bikes to the uninformed impulse buyer types.  For that kind of money with those short BS descriptions I don't think twice about saving my money and moving along.


----------

